# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010)

## BiZ111

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit*






> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Компания *Electronic Arts* официально анонсировала перезапуск известного проекта Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, игра разрабатывается силами студии Criterion Games.

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit разрабатывается для Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 и PC, релиз игры в США должен состояться 16 ноября , а в Европе 19 ноября 2010 года. 

Создатели проекта хотят вернуть игроков к истокам Need for Speed, в центре игры снова будут соревнования гонщиков, столкновения и уход от полиции.

Режим карьеры в Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit можно будет проходить как в одиночной, так и в сетевой игре, можно быть как гонщиком, так и полицейским.

В игре нас ждёт открытый мир и большое количество разнообразных локаций. Как у гонщиков, так и у полицейских будут различные устройства и приспособления, которые можно применить против своего соперника.

Мультиплеерный сервис в Hot Pursuit получил название Need for Speed Autolog, он позволит игрокам сравнивать собственные достижения с успехами других игроков и на основе результатов планировать свои дальнейшие шаги.

*Смотрим дебютный трейлер и скриншоты Hot Pursuit*:

----------


## Patron

Жду с нетепрением, надеюсь это будет лучшая часть, на данный момент

----------

